# Coffin up some plans!



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all! I posted this picture up on the Facebook and got some really good feedback along with requests on some plans so I put together this PDF file for anyone to download. Hope it helps!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u2681et1wnivu9s/AACAybecU7JaTV-Rvj5CxQUTa?dl=0


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that's a boatload of coffins!:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What's your plans for those, nothing sinister I hope.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

You ain't kidding Roxy!

This was some commission work I did for a local haunt. Got to deliver them today. My back is killing LOL


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

8 coffins...

snow white & the 7 zombies?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Ha!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for the share. Great looking coffins....to die for!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

BillyVanpire said:


> 8 coffins...
> 
> snow white & the 7 zombies?


Snow and her horde...pic #17. I love this guy's work.
http://jeftoonportfolio.blogspot.com/2009/02/twisted-princess.html


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! These are so much better than others I've seen online! Thank you!


----------

